# My Intro !



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello ladies and gents.

I am a Florida native and I can't wait to see snow again! I will be flying into Denver in Jan. and will stay at Vail for a week. I have never experienced what a true snowboard should feel like. It has been more than five years since I used k2 clickers and a burton board, first experience. I know if I buy some decent gear my trip will be more than worthwhile. I am so stoked I have watched so many snowboard videos in the last two months!!! 

Can anyone give me any insight on the Lib-Tech Skate Banana Board? Any comments greatly appreciated, Thanks,
Rickenfan.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

welcome to the forum


----------

